# Questions on Fursona



## HarpyFeather (May 28, 2021)

How did you know your species was right for you, was it an animal you admired a lot? Aesthetics only? A mix? I'm new to this community and I wanna be sure I enter with my best foot forward!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 28, 2021)

It's a mix really.

I started off as having a Grizzly bear fursona for a decent while and after making a character and having a very strong connection and liking to him, I ended up being Jackpot.
I did really love Grizzly bears, but I also love Raccoons(And tanukis), and in general Jackpot's personality was kind of an amplified version of my own, partly in that I like to be greedy, sometimes. Plus, I loved his casino theme.

Honestly, I can recommend just to go about creating some characters and seeing what sticks, since that's kind of what I've done.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

I have been a fan of Tails the fox way before I've created my character Grief, but Grief's entire family are foxes. I've picked foxes as the species of my villain family because they're known to be sly, social, messy (with characters like Scylla being a prime example of this over there <-) and also they're omnivores, so I can have them eat human food. 

Now I have a vast array of casts members now and species, but everyone loves the Bradanskas on Deviantart so I promote what people like.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 28, 2021)

I picked my sona’s species for two reasons. 

1, I just really like beardies! I own one, and he’s the cutest baby ever. He’s 5 years old now! 

2, I think the general temperament of beardies are pretty similar to me personality wise- they tend to be pretty chill and just like hanging out with you. 

So, yeah! I guess I’d fall more under the ‘I admire the animal’ camp.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 28, 2021)

Stepmum compared me to our cat

Dad compared our cat to the Lynxes at the zoo

Also they fit the aesthetic I wanted to go for. 

With my secondary, Iza, I wanted a smol but tropical cat to fit the role of a more extroverted parallel to my main. Oncilla fit well. 

With Constantine I wanted a large and brutish, yet ragged and old looking character. Brown Hyena fit both well. 

For my three other characters I've just found a cool species and worked around their traits. 

For Zalifa I spent ages trying to figure out how to make a theatrical nonbinary Red Ruffed Lemur work (they scream a lot). I'd actually been working on them since wayyy before Constantine. Anyway, going the David Bowie glam rock route worked. At the moment they look very similar to Bowie's Ziggy Stardust persona but I think I might do more research and redesign them. They're by far my least creative character. 

For Ozzie I read about Thylacoleos had the strongest bites of any mammal, so I decided I wanted a more emo character that was hulking and badass but resented himself for it. He just wants to be able to hug someone without killing them. 

For Victoria I moreso needed a character to fulfill a plot role in an idea I've got surrounding Iza - the mob boss. Bearded Vultures are both gorgeous yet badass, and trailing feathers would look good for a more wealthy character - almost like an expensive dress.


----------



## Foxridley (May 28, 2021)

A Sonic binge many years ago gave me an interest in foxes that started it all. It was mostly aesthetic; the markings, the long and fluffy tail. I've also been interested in transformation for as long as I can remember, so I really liked the idea of kitsune, the magical shapeshifting foxes. But I didn't really like the idea of having a bunch of tails, so I decided on a mix between a kitsune and a non-magical fox.

But, of course, interests change. Before I was into foxes, it was dragons. For a while, I felt more in touch with my pegasus ponysona, before gravitating back to my fox.


----------



## uwuellis (May 29, 2021)

I consider Bald Eagles my spirit animal. Where I grew up, bald eagles were constantly landing in our trees in our yard. They were always so majestic and powerful feeling. This was reaffirmed when I got up close to bald eagles at a zoo. They give off such an honourable and confident energy. They're some really cool animals! Super badass.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 29, 2021)

I admire domestic cats(referred as 'cat(s)' below).

I find the textbook characteristics of a cat(understanding, decision making and reactions, especially) fitting so well to me under my surroundings. Such way drastically reduces my pain.

I find it satisfying to adapt the cats' habits on myself even when I'm alone.

Friends tend to find a cat inside me. 

That's me! UwU

A little guidance, if you won't mind: 

Know yourself, summarize your characteristics, and discover some candidate animals that fit you well. 
That way, you'll feel more attached to your sona(s) as you establish them, and will likely be caring much for your sona. Moreover, since that/those sona(s) shall be your clone(kinda), you'll likely be more familiar to caring for yourself! >w<

Of course, after all, this is merely a suggestion. It's your choice to take it or not! Good luck on making your beloved sona, dear HarpyFeather! Ow<☆


----------



## Voden (May 29, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> A Sonic binge many years ago gave me an interest in foxes that started it all. It was mostly aesthetic; the markings, the long and fluffy tail. I've also been interested in transformation for as long as I can remember, so I really liked the idea of kitsune, the magical shapeshifting foxes. But I didn't really like the idea of having a bunch of tails, so I decided on a mix between a kitsune and a non-magical fox.
> 
> But, of course, interests change. Before I was into foxes, it was dragons. For a while, I felt more in touch with my pegasus ponysona, before gravitating back to my fox.


Not that anyone specifically asked me, but the looks of the fursona is entirely cosmetic and can represent the feelings that person has inside such as bright and happy colors indicates happiness and fun. It's exciting to see what people come up with, to be honest.

I think the majority would see their fursona as an animal they feel closely related to based off characteristics/personality. I grew up with dogs and helped out at wolf sanctuaries for my entire life so it was clear to me what I felt close too.

In the end, I am happy that everyone is able to find something they enjoy and can express themselves with.


----------



## Lusaire (May 29, 2021)

It took me quite a long time of trying different species for my fursona's design before I ended up with my current one. Initially I repurposed my old persona Dakota into a golden tabby tiger smilodon (I've always been told I'm very cat-like), but something about it just didn't fit and I didn't like him all that much. Eventually I just started sketching up various other designs and ended up with Lusaire. He's a unicorn/dragon hybrid, a draconic unicorn! At first it might be like...what? But actually his design is a pretty good mix of the positive influences and interests I've had throughout my life.

When I was little I was (and still am) a Bella Sara fan and a My Little Pony collector (not FiM, that came after my childhood; I'm talking G1-G3, the vintage ponies!) and there's a pony-related pet site I used to be obsessed with called PonyIsland. They actually have 'dragon ponies' as a breed on there, and one of my very first OCs was a green dragon pony named Kyro (very original, I know). I've always loved horses and dragons; I actually live on a farm now and I have my own horse, and dragons were also a childhood favorite of mine! I particularly loved the Dragonology books, and also liked looking up dragon folklore from various cultures around the world.

So when it came to deciding on a fursona, dragon + equine was one of the combos I tried and eventually settled on. As for Lusaire's markings being okapi-inspired, I was a bit of a nerdy kid; I discovered okapi were a thing when I was eight years old and thought they were super neat. They've been one of my favorite animals ever since, so I wanted to incorporate them in some way, too!

My suggestion, if I had to give one, would be to choose a design that not only works as an expression of yourself and your interests, but also has a lot of good or comfortable vibes attached to it!


----------



## PhoxSpark (May 29, 2021)

I've always loved foxes but not really know why. I remember as a very young kid I saw The Fox and the Hound and really liked the characters (but I don't remember almost anything about that movie). Then, growing up with Pokemon and obsessing with Zoroark and Lucario may have something to do with, or even playing a lot of Star Fox with my parents SNES.

_whatever it is, foxes are so cute..._


----------



## Bababooey (May 29, 2021)

Cats are baby. Bats are baby. They make me happy. Monster aesthetic pog. I slap them together. Ash x2 baby. Me like.

Bababooey.

It doesn't have to be complicated. o3o
Follow your heart or something idk. lol


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 30, 2021)

Maelstrom evolved.  I tried numerous species types over the years, mostly they were characters in stories I made up but I never considered them as a representative of me until I created Maelstrom.  She began as a brown wolf with large ears that she was really self conscious about and usually kept them flat back.  She had an odd ability to hold her breath for a long time, and always felt drawn to the sea.  Even then, I had no thought out reason for any of that until I learned about the Akhlut, an orca/wolf from Inuit mythology.  Gradually, I changed her into one of them, a mermaid like wolf creature, and wrote a backstory explaining it all.
I've always loved the killer whale, and the wolf.  They're both misunderstood species, but very social and very intelligent.  I was glad to find a way to combine the two of them to create what is now my fursona.  She has also been therapeutic for me, a way for me to work through the aftermath of a sexual assault.  She is a stronger version of who I am.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 30, 2021)

I was all about dragons up until 1995. Interest waned until 2008 when I volunteered at a bird rehab centre and I met a pair of zany magpies that were so full of character, charm, and sass, that I absolutely had to emulate it. Myself I've been raising cats since 1984, and so a gryphon seemed the most logical amalgamation, even if Paws technically turned out not feline in any way (being part shishi, it's hard to interpret whether she's got canine or feline in her as both terms describe shishi).


----------



## Terror-Run (May 30, 2021)

I had the "wrong" fursona for the longest time. And I wanted a new one, something cute - yet interesting. and nto oversaturated in the fandom. My friend went "What about a numbat" - and I googled them and went heck yeah! and I have adored my sona ever since. We went with the cherry coke colour scheme as I also struggle with colours lol. so she is just a mish mash of inspiration and I am having so so much fun with her.


----------



## Voden (May 30, 2021)

Terror-Run said:


> I had the "wrong" fursona for the longest time. And I wanted a new one, something cute - yet interesting. and nto oversaturated in the fandom. My friend went "What about a numbat" - and I googled them and went heck yeah! and I have adored my sona ever since. We went with the cherry coke colour scheme as I also struggle with colours lol. so she is just a mish mash of inspiration and I am having so so much fun with her.


This is interesting. I've never heard of them before until now!


----------



## Terror-Run (May 30, 2021)

Voden said:


> What
> 
> This is interesting. I've never heard of them before until now!


They are endagered and one of the smaller marsupials. They live in fallen logs in the Australian bush - but are very "snack sized" for feral cats and prone to not escape bushfires.  But they are sooooooo cute - and then they open their mouth and that giga-tounge comes out and it's both terrifying and hillarious.  Numbats deserve more love!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 30, 2021)

Terror-Run said:


> They are endagered and one of the smaller marsupials. They live in fallen logs in the Australian bush - but are very "snack sized" for feral cats and prone to not escape bushfires.  But they are sooooooo cute - and then they open their mouth and that giga-tounge comes out and it's both terrifying and hillarious.  Numbats deserve more love!


Marsupials in general are super underrated. One of my characters is a Marsupial Lion (Thylacoleo Carnifex, now extinct)


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 1, 2021)

Hello there! And welcome to the community!

I lurked on the forums a good 6+ months before I joined because I had the same questions as you're asking, and I, too, wanted to put my best foot forward.

After humming and hawing, going back and forth between animals, then colors / patterns, and then the arduous journey of picking a name... what I learned is no one _really _cares. I don't mean that callously! Some people change their fursonas weekly, and that's perfectly fine. So while I more than completely understand where you're coming from, don't put too much pressure on yourself to be perfect. It's about the journey, right? It's fun to discover more about yourself if nothing is clicking right away. And you can always change later.

For me, I've always loved foxes, and my love of Japanese culture is reflected in my name. There's a bunch of personal, deeper meaning that also went into my process, but I'll save you the boring details. I originally really wanted to be some grand, mythical hybrid thing, with magic powers and wondrous abilities. But it didn't feel right for me; I'm not that special. So I am just a fox. Like half the population. And as I like to say, maybe one day I'll ascend and become a kitsune.

I'd really recommend on meditating on what you're after. Maybe you resonate with an animal that is similar to your personality. Or maybe you're more drawn to an animal that has qualities you wish you had. Or mix and match. And when something sounds / feels like you're on the right track, try it out for a bit and see if you like it. Seriously, the journey is one of the best parts. 

Feel free to message me if you'd like help talking through ideas or anything! Good luck, and I look forward to seeing who you become!


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 1, 2021)

Mine is part bug part wendigo

I think both are cool, but I also really liked how resilient bugs can be 

Being trans I also often find myself relating to monsters in media who are shunned despite being sweet (think the beast from beauty in the beast) And wendigos are my favorite monsters

But I honestly didn’t think that much about it and they psychology, I just like those things- so I mashed them together!


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 1, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Hello there! And welcome to the community!
> 
> I lurked on the forums a good 6+ months before I joined because I had the same questions as you're asking, and I, too, wanted to put my best foot forward.
> 
> ...


Yea I’ve also noticed some people have multiple somas too!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 1, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Yea I’ve also noticed some people have multiple somas too!


Oh yeah I have six. In fairness only two of them I really consider Sonas though. The others are more just characters.


----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 12, 2021)

I started out as a dragon purely because I loved dragons and drawing dragons. And _then _I became obsessed with rabbits. Changing my species to a rabbit just felt right! I can relate a lot more to a rabbit than a dragon. I am also awkward, quiet, and scared of everything! It's a perfect fit! And also, I wanted a fursuit and scales are just too hard to make.


----------



## Golecko (Jun 15, 2021)

Very much a dragon/ water dragon. Geologist irl who loves finding shines while having a huge rock collection at home that is beginning to bend the floor boards xD. I love surfing and swimming while looking for nice things on the beach as well so my guess I would probably say I'm a beach dragon ;^;


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm a Tauren. Essentially, in simpler terms for those of you unfamiliar with WoW- I am a bipedal, anthropomorphic, bovine lady. Descended from bulls and cows.

I was not particularly big on bovine prior to being exposed to Tauren, but they are so wonderful. Majestic, powerful, yet gentle. Gentle giants. A wonderful culture, and language. My appreciation for Tauren is something of a unique phenomenon that I can't quite explain. They were just perfect for me. Almost all my characters in WoW were female Tauren.

So I figured- making my fursona a Tauren was the only logical and acceptable conclusion.


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jun 25, 2021)

I hope HarpyFeather's questions ahve been answered, but i think it would still be fun to share how we settled on our fursona(s).

For me... I actually never thought about foxes too much. In fact, when I was younger and before I knew there were others like me, I went through various phases of wanting to be a unicorn, werewolf, and toying around with using a bobcat as a "personal symbol."

But when I found the furry fandom, and the concept of "fursona," none of those things got more than a glance of ismissal, and the red fox sprang to mind instead. The immediate spark for this I believe was Kurama from the anime Yu Yu Hakusho, though of course I'd been subconsciously accumulating impressions of them in literature for years.

Then once the idea occurred to me I did a good deal of research to determine if the real animals were actually similar to the way they were depicted, and I found out they were and then some. They really seemed to reflect my personality -- independent, intelligent, creative, solitary -- as well as a connexion beyond any of that.

So red fox became my "fursona" though I didn't design anything for myself beyond the name "Flammifleure". I was just a red fox and that was enough. But this year, after having decied to actually _participate_ in the fandom, I decided to expand a little by developing different fursonas to emphasise different aspects of my personality, all part of the Flammifleure family (at least conceptually -- basically anthro foxes with an affinity for fire and shapeshifting). So far I have three -- Flame, who has taken up the role of "me;" Andrea, a version of Flame that I can use as a character; and Boniface, who is kind of a revised form of my old male 'sona before I realised I was non-binary. There is at least one more I want to develop to encompass my feminine side as well.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 26, 2021)

Andrea Flame Fox said:


> I hope HarpyFeather's questions ahve been answered, but i think it would still be fun to share how we settled on our fursona(s).
> 
> For me... I actually never thought about foxes too much. In fact, when I was younger and before I knew there were others like me, I went through various phases of wanting to be a unicorn, werewolf, and toying around with using a bobcat as a "personal symbol."
> 
> ...


Another rival for Kurama…

I don’t think I’ve really talked about the how’s and why’s of visualizing my fursona. I’ve always loved foxes, though 18 years ago or so (oh my gosh, that’s so long ago..) I was introduced to and definitely became besotted with Kurama from Yu Yu Hakusho.

I’ve said it a few times but at first, I really wanted to be some great, mythical hybrid. I’m simply just a fox. And one day I would hope to become something akin to a kitsune. I have fairly simple fox markings but I did go with a less real color pattern so I can feel special.


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jun 27, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Another rival for Kurama…
> 
> I don’t think I’ve really talked about the how’s and why’s of visualizing my fursona. I’ve always loved foxes, though 18 years ago or so (oh my gosh, that’s so long ago..) I was introduced to and definitely became besotted with Kurama from Yu Yu Hakusho.
> 
> I’ve said it a few times but at first, I really wanted to be some great, mythical hybrid. I’m simply just a fox. And one day I would hope to become something akin to a kitsune. I have fairly simple fox markings but I did go with a less real color pattern so I can feel special.


No need to see me as a rival for him... unless you also want to roleplay as him.~ And yeah, it has been a while. ._.

I confess i am curious about the deeper menaings in your choice. If you don't want to share them in this thread, perhaps you could PM me, if you do not mind. ^^;


----------



## vikingbeast69 (Jun 28, 2021)

I chose a wolf because I listened to a transformation hypno file by hypnobeast and I guess it kinda stuck LOL. But seriously the feeling of being a wolf really spoke to something inside me. It’s been a very pleasant journey, connecting with folks in this community.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 3, 2021)

HarpyFeather said:


> How did you know your species was right for you, was it an animal you admired a lot? Aesthetics only? A mix? I'm new to this community and I wanna be sure I enter with my best foot forward!


You see

Everything started a morning of the long ago 2013

Summary: I did make my ponysona first.

2 years later I did discover alpha and omega, and got inspired to draw wolves. I felt identified as a wolf by then (and a pony)

Later I wanted to be a fox because they were pretty!. I was like wow cuties!! and later a fox deer etc hyper mix... On... Am artistic inspiration chimera creation lol

I returned to monke fox later after dinner events. and one day, in 2019, I wanted to be an aguará guazú super badly~ (+ a phoenix because my mum was called phoenix all her life, and made her a fursona she loves!)

Like I got to love them a lot!!!
I felt identified as one! I'm tall as one maned wolf, I love their elegance, fanciness, cuteness and loch ness only the thought of being one, they called me sooo soooo much!! Like no other creature maybe except for cheetahs and ponies!!!

In a shorter summary
One day, my species called me~ I felt it in my heart and they are so cute to not choose them!!!! So why not?


HarpyFeather said:


> How did you know your species was right for you, *was it an animal you admired a lot? Aesthetics only? A mix?* I'm new to this community and I wanna be sure I enter with my best foot forward!


"Both, both, both is good"

Long story with a mammoth and an epic journey!;


Spoiler: "It was a dark and stormy night"



( @Guifrog you'll love this story haha) I saw some contests on YouTube on the long ago 2013, I was super happy, I was looking for some spanish pony videos and found one video, a contest to win different things and over all a minecraft account. They did provide a guide on how to make a pony oc even if you didn't knew how to draw ponies, I did use photoshop to recolor a pony as they said (yep... My first sona was a recolor) I chose Lyra Heartstrings as a base, I did play with the settings as they showed me, I got to find my combination of colors for my pony

I had my pony ready but... As I was suuuper ssuuuuuuper shy and paranoid in the past to even post my pony on the internet and enter the contest back then, I did keep my pony private for myself, I did name her without a second thought as martha!! (After maereyn when I made her my sister when my sona was jessie and later other sister... Another story for another time)

Her name is based in a mammoth that appears in Prehistoric Park, I decided to go with that name.

Later, 2 years after, I did saw alpha and omega for the first time and fell in love with wolves!!
I started drawing wolves by then!
Later that same year (2015) I discovered vivziepop and SammfeatBlueHeart (my philippine friend) and I started developing my art style! Getting inspired by them and did start drawing anthros.

And then one day my sona was born! As a furrified Fox version of my Ponysona! On 2016 ehen I had my minecraft group of friends.... I did redesign him as a Fox, Deer, bird..... Etc


I did some redesigns, weird designs... And finally on a day (morning(? ) An amazing idea did come up to my mind! I loved maned wolves, but didn't wanted to leave foxes behind, and decided to thinking "this is my sona! I can do this if I want!" And I did, making my refsheet.net page when I was rambling about this, I did make my sona officially a Maned Fox x Phoenix hybrid! And that's it
One day it called me so sooo much as I loved maneys and identified as one, being tall and elongated too lol! :3

Le ende!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 3, 2021)

vikingbeast69 said:


> I chose a wolf because I listened to a transformation hypno file by hypnobeast and I guess it kinda stuck LOL. But seriously the feeling of being a wolf really spoke to something inside me. It’s been a very pleasant journey, connecting with folks in this community.


Also you? lol

I believe I'm a genderfluid because I listened to one 'Positivity Hypno' file and probably stuck~?
—Buuuut I believe I wasn't hypnoed according to Skittles words soo I dunno! LOL

I'm very glad you did found happiness in this community pal! :3


----------

